# prendere una cotta



## TimeHP

Ciao a tutti.
Conoscete altri modi di dire  
_prendere una cotta?_ 
Mi interessano anche le espressioni gergali e dialettali.
Grazie.


----------



## Saoul

Credo che l'espressione sia "prendersi una cotta"
Mi vengono in mente:
"prendersi una sbandata" (leggermente diverso)
"avere le farfalle nello stomaco"

Sulla seconda, stenderei un velo pietoso.


----------



## claudine2006

*Perdere la testa* per qualcuno.


----------



## TimeHP

Grazie, Saoul.

_Prendere una sbandata_ in effetti è un modo di dire efficacissimo.  

Ma credo che _avere le farfalle nello stomaco_ voglia dire qualcos'altro, tipo
sentirsi emozionato o comunque essere un po' in agitazione...

Giusto, Claudine...
Anche _perdere la testa_.


----------



## Saoul

Si, può essere, ma credo che si sentano le farfalle nello stomaco prima di un esame ad esempio. Ho sempre avuto l'impressione che fosse la classica espressione che descrive la fase dell'innamoramento.
Che ne dici? 
Sragiono?


----------



## claudine2006

Credo che le farfalle nello stomaco svolazzino quando siamo innamorati....Ho trovato questo thread:
http://forum.wordreference.com/archive/index.php/t-119784.html


----------



## TimeHP

Però _le farfalle_ sono più una conseguenza dell'innamoramento, no?
Comunque sì, può andare...


----------



## Saoul

Si è vero! Prima ti innamori, poi arrivano le farfalle. A volte quando è forte forte gli pterodattili, ma sono casi rari.


----------



## claudine2006

TimeHP said:


> Però _le farfalle_ sono più una conseguenza dell'innamoramento, no?
> Comunque sì, può andare...


Sì, hai ragione.


----------



## daniele712

> Si, può essere, ma credo che si sentano le farfalle nello stomaco prima di un esame ad esempio. Ho sempre avuto l'impressione che fosse la classica espressione che descrive la fase dell'innamoramento.





> Credo che le farfalle nello stomaco svolazzino quando siamo innamorati....





> Però le farfalle sono più una conseguenza dell'innamoramento, no?





> Si è vero! Prima ti innamori, poi arrivano le farfalle.



Le farfalle vivono solo una decina di giorni:
che storia d'amore breve , proprio tocca e fuggi!


----------



## itka

Se capisco bene queste farfalle sono state create sul forum ? Solo per imbrogliare i poveri stranieri che ci credono !

Ma devo dire che i pterodattili nello stomaco... a me piaciono molto !


----------



## Saoul

No itka, l'espressione "sentire le farfalle nello stomaco" è usata, e non è per imbrogliare gli stranieri.


----------



## sabrinita85

Ma io, sinceramente, non l'ho mai sentita questa espressione in italiano (_avere le farfalle nello stomaco_) e penso sia un calco dall'inglese, in cui, se non vado errando, si dice proprio "to have butterflies in one's stomach".


----------



## Saoul

Boh, non so che dire. Mi sembra strano che in tre l'abbiamo sentita usare, ma che non esista... o sia solo un calco linguistico, che ne dici? Bah, non si sa mai.


----------



## sabrinita85

Purtroppo non l'ho sentita mai usare  mi spiace. Forse dalle mie parti non si usa.


----------



## claudine2006

itka said:


> Se capisco bene queste farfalle sono state create sul forum solo per imbrogliare i poveri stranieri che ci credono!
> 
> Ma devo dire che i pterodattili nello stomaco... a me piacciono molto!


----------



## daniele712

Io ho già visto, ma mai sentito pronunciare da amici/conoscenti, l'espressione 'avere le farfalle nello stomaco', per indicare , come ha detto prima ha Time hp, l'essere in preda a una grande emozione( per cui lo stomaco se ne va per i fatti suoi).
Non specificamente per indicare avere una cotta , ma adeguato, può anche descrivere quella situazione.

Daniele



TimeHP said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Conoscete altri modi di dire
> _prendere una cotta?_
> Mi interessano anche le espressioni gergali e dialettali.
> Grazie.


Per indicare un innamoramento spaventoso

mi ha preso/portato-via  il cuore (un pò da satanisti!)
ormai ci(lui/lei) ha perso il sonno(per lui/lei)
Con un pò di fantasia:
lo ha fatto completamente sbarellare(ha preso una bella sbandata)
l'ha flashato (l'ha conquistato al primo sguardo)
o in italian classic
è rimasto abbagliato/a da lui/lei

E non avete detto:

è rimasto senza fiato
l'ha lasciato senza fiato

Daniele


----------



## TimeHP

Grazie, Daniele.
Resto incerta sulle ultime due: forse le userei più alla fine di una partita di basket...


----------



## daniele712

TimeHP said:


> Grazie, Daniele.
> Resto incerta sulle ultime due: forse le userei più alla fine di una partita di basket...


Ma no!
Quando l'ha conosciuta è rimasto senza fiato.
Al solo vederla è rimasto senza fiato.
(certo non so se prima aveva giocato a basket, forse gli mancava per quello)


----------



## itka

Sto cercando il proprio significato di questa "cotta". Verrebbe dal verbo "cuocere" ?
 Ho preso una cotta = sono cotta ?
 Ma allora perché "cotta" ? 
In francese il significato è "stanca, esaurita" mentre "ho preso una cotta" sarebbe "mi sono ubriacata"... Come capite un rapporto all'amore ?


----------



## sabrinita85

itka said:


> Sto cercando il proprio significato di questa "cotta". Verrebbe dal verbo "cuocere" ?
> Ho preso una cotta = sono cotta ?
> Ma allora perché "cotta" ?
> In francese il significato è "stanca, esaurita" mentre "ho preso una cotta" sarebbe "mi sono ubriacata"... Come capite un rapporto all'amore ?


Anche in italiano, o meglio nel linguaggio colloquiale, si usa "cotto" per dire "stanco, esaurito...", ma usiamo "cotta" (s.f.) per indicare una *sbandata in amore*:

*-Ho preso una cotta* per Dario.
-Dario *ha preso una cotta* per me.
*-Sono cotta* di Dario.
-Dario *è cotto* di me.
-Sara *si è presa una bella cotta*!
-Sara *è* proprio *cotta*!
-...

In tutti gli esempio qui sopra, è impossibile intendere che si è stanchi di qualcuno, al contrario, ci si riferisce al fatto di provare un sentimento maggiore all'amicizia e minore all'amore.

Se avessi voluto dire *"stanco":*

-Oggi sono proprio cotto/a.
-Oggi, Federico è cotto.
-Scusa se non ti ho chiamato ieri sera, ma ero cotto/a.
-...


----------



## itka

Sai Sabrinita, mi sto chiedendo adesso se affatto non esiste quel senso in francese, sebbene io non lo uso... (Io, per le cotte, non ho più l'età... come si cantava tempo fa !) 
Provo di porre la domanda sul forum francese !


----------



## claudine2006

itka said:


> Sai, Sabrinita, mi sto chiedendo adesso se non esiste quel senso in francese, sebbene io non lo uso... (Io, per le cotte, non ho più l'età... come si cantava tempo fa !)
> Provo a porre la domanda sul forum francese !


Ok, facci sapere.


----------



## angelabonora

itka said:


> Sto cercando il proprio significato di questa "cotta". Verrebbe dal verbo "cuocere" ?
> Ho preso una cotta = sono cotta ?
> Ma allora perché "cotta" ?
> In francese il significato è "stanca, esaurita" mentre "ho preso una cotta" sarebbe "mi sono ubriacata"... Come capite un rapporto all'amore ?


Infatti "cotta" è sinonimo di "sbornia"...sbornia d'amore...
Ciao


----------



## fiorilù

Io ho già sentito le farfalle nello stomaco per esprimere il senso di movimento che una donna sente in grembo quando avverte la presenza del suo bimbo...
o forse le farfalle non erano nello stomaco??


----------



## claudine2006

fiorilù said:


> Io ho già sentito le farfalle nello stomaco per esprimere il senso di movimento che una donna sente in grembo quando avverte la presenza del suo bimbo...
> o forse le farfalle non erano nello stomaco??


Non saprei, non l'ho mai sentito usare con quest'accezione (a meno che non si riferisca all'emozione di essere incinta). 
Infatti, le farfalle dovrebbero essere nell'utero.


----------



## comeunanuvola

TimeHP said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Conoscete altri modi di dire
> _prendere una cotta?_
> Mi interessano anche le espressioni gergali e dialettali.
> Grazie.


 
A Roma ho sentito spesso usare la parola "scuffia" per cotta.



> Però _le farfalle_ sono più una conseguenza dell'innamoramento, no?
> Comunque sì, può andare...


 
Ho sentito anche l'espressione _avere le farfalle nello stomaco..._ 
Che mi sembra più dovuta al fatto che innamorandoci mangiamo di meno e lo stomaco borbotta recriminando il proprio pasto, ma ovviamente qualche romanticone ha voluto dare una spiegazione più "bucolica" definendo questa sensazione - "essenzialmente di vuoto gastrico" - come uno svolazzare di numerose e splendide farfalle.

Nuvola


----------



## claudine2006

comeunanuvola said:


> A Roma ho sentito spesso usare la parola "scuffia" per cotta.
> 
> Nuvola


Hai ragione! "Scuffia" si usa anche per indicare una sbronza, o mi sbaglio?


----------



## daniele712

comeunanuvola said:


> A Roma ho sentito spesso usare la parola "scuffia" per cotta.
> 
> Nuvola



E' vero , l'ho sentito dire anch'io.


----------



## comeunanuvola

claudine2006 said:


> Hai ragione! "Scuffia" si usa anche per indicare una sbronza, o mi sbaglio?


 
Si, penso di si...

Credo proprio che si usi per indicare qualcuno che ha preso una bella "botta"... che sia d'amore che di-vino !!!!

Nuvola


----------



## TimeHP

Sì, scuffia! Vero!
Ma cosa significa la parola esattamente?


----------



## Saoul

angelabonora said:


> Infatti "cotta" è sinonimo di "sbornia"...sbornia d'amore...
> Ciao



Si?


----------



## comeunanuvola

TimeHP said:


> Sì, scuffia! Vero!
> Ma cosa significa la parola esattamente?


 
Nella mia ignoranza penso possa dipendere dal seguente termine marinaresco forse messo in giro per la prima volta proprio da un marinaretto, d'altronde si sa.... Marinai donne e guai


_Con il termine tecnico marinaresco "*scuffia*" s'intende descrivere il capovolgimento completo o parziale di un natante. _
_Questo termine è attribuito al capovolgimento di un piccolo optimist o di una nave._
_Il capovolgimento di una piccola e leggera barca a vela, cioè una deriva, è un evento possibile in diverse circostanze._
_Il regatante cerca di ottenere il massimo dalla sua barca rischiando a volte la scuffia. Anche il principiante più prudente può scuffiare con la barca ormeggiata ad una boa._



A quanto pare sembra che stia parlando di una bella "botta" che ti sconvolge un po', proprio come una cotta!!!


Che dite me la passate come spiegazione???? 


Nuvola


----------



## claudine2006

comeunanuvola said:


> Nella mia ignoranza penso possa dipendere dal seguente termine marinaresco forse messo in giro per la prima volta proprio da un marinaretto, d'altronde si sa.... Marinai donne e guai
> 
> 
> _Con il termine tecnico marinaresco "*scuffia*" s'intende descrivere il capovolgimento completo o parziale di un natante. _
> _Questo termine è attribuito al capovolgimento di un piccolo optimist o di una nave._
> _Il capovolgimento di una piccola e leggera barca a vela, cioè una deriva, è un evento possibile in diverse circostanze._
> _Il regatante cerca di ottenere il massimo dalla sua barca rischiando a volte la scuffia. Anche il principiante più prudente può scuffiare con la barca ormeggiata ad una boa._
> 
> 
> 
> A quanto pare sembra che stia parlando di una bella "botta" che ti sconvolge un po', proprio come una cotta!!!
> 
> 
> Che dite me la passate come spiegazione????
> 
> 
> Nuvola


Bella spiegazione! Ha la mia approvazione! (scusate la rima)


----------



## fox71

Dalle mie parti si dice "infognarsi" di qualcuno...Se ad es. uno si innamora a prima vista, gli direi:
"Boia! Ma ti ci sei già tutto infognato?!!!"


----------



## sabrinita85

fox71 said:


> Dalle mie parti si dice "infognarsi" di qualcuno...Se ad es. uno si innamora a prima vista, gli direi:
> "Boia! Ma ti ci sei già tutto infognato?!!!"


Anche da noi... ma lo usiamo più in senso dispregiativo, tipo:
_*Non mi va di infognarmi con quel cretino.*_

Inoltre, usiamo "infognarsi" pure per indicare un'azione di stallo, tipo:
_*Sto infognato nel traffico.
Mi sto infognando su questo studio di funzione.*_


----------



## TimeHP

Quindi _infognarsi_ è vagamente negativo?
Nel linguaggio parlato si usa anche_ intrippare_. 
_...è intrippata di quel tipo..._

Ciao


----------



## gabrigabri

Per me "infognarsi" non è negativo.
Sono infognatissimo! Presissimo! (Contento!)

Qualcuno ha già detto "invaghirsi"?


----------



## irene.acler

Sì, io direi che "inforgnarsi" ha un che di negativo.
Davvero per te gabrigabri non ha un senso negativo? Se io dico "sono infognata fino ai denti" lo dico in senso negativo, che sono super presa ma che non riesco a starci dietro a tutto...
"Intrippare" non l'ho mai sentito a dire il vero!


----------



## TimeHP

_Invaghirsi _non è ancora stato detto. Però una persona invaghita non sembra innamorata 'seriamente', sembra...invaghita, ecco! 

Io sento spesso 'intrippato', anche non riferito all'innamoramento.
Per esempio: _sono intrippata con questa musica, l'ascolto tutto il giorno..._

Ciao


----------



## gabrigabri

Mah, secondo me dipende dal contesto:
Marina si è infognata con un tossicodipendente (negativo).

Giannalaura è proprio infognata! (innamorata persa, detto sorridendon, positivo).


----------



## irene.acler

Sì, anche questo è vero gabrigabri..avevo considerato solo le connotazioni negative fino ad ora!


----------



## kc1005

Cosa segue la frase "prendere una cotta"?  Bisogna "di" o qualche altra preposizione?  Grazie


----------



## marco.cur

prendere una cotta *per* qualcuno


----------



## longplay

Cotta = imbriacatura > mi sto ubriacando di lei o per lei ; "mi è presa un fissa(zione) per quella..."; mi fa girare la testa : che botta !". Solo un po' di fantasia... Ciao a tutti !


----------

